# DS Interview - Good2Golf



## Yrys (4 Jan 2007)

Seem to be that the last one was some times ago...

Suggestion : cdnaviator could interview The Librarian, and vice-versa 

Mod edit of thread title to reflect the interviewee in this case!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2007)

But what about Good2Golf? Can't let him off with a freebie!!


----------



## Yrys (4 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Can't let him off with a freebie!!



Both you and cdnaviator could interview him .
That won't be a freebie  > !


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Jan 2007)

Carpe dium...before things get to out of hand, I'll seize the initiative and offer up a "template-appeasing" interview for the forum.  ;D 

Screen name: *Good2Golf*

What brought you to Army.ca?
I like interacting with folks in general, and was looking for something a little wider than the smaller group of folks I normally shoot the breeze with.

What kept you here?
The variety of people here that you get the opportunity to chat with, help, get help from, debate and learn from.

What made you consider becoming a Staff member here?
Mike Bobbit's invitation first and foremost, and for which I am honoured.  I know that the staff work hard with Mike to keep the site running smoothly.  Some may have criticized staff for being heavy handed, but I can (or could, before Mike's invite) objectively say that I don't think that's the case.   

If you were CDS, what's the first thing you'd do?
Thank the soldiers, sailors and airmen and airwomen for their service to their country and pursue from Government in return the support, both monetary and policy-based to accomplish best those missions and tasks that are assigned to the CF.

What is your favourite aspect of Army.ca?
The ability to communicate directly with such a wide variety of people, both in the CF and supporting it.

What is your least favourite aspect of Army.ca?
Unfounded trolling...dropping post bombs then either scurrying away, or continual sniping at those who, in a variety of manners attempt to engage in the discussion.

What do/did you enjoy most about the military lifestyle?
Sense of belonging to a closely knit and interdependant team.

What do/did you enjoy least?
Policies that do not seem to either enhance operational effectiveness nor ease the administrative burden of life in the CF while getting on with operations.  In the mid/late-80's we called those who perpetuate such hollow policies "little men in green suits"...(after the dark green of the unified CF uniform)

What is your favourite war movie or scene?
Apocalypse Now -- the airmobile to the beach scene.

What book are you currently reading?
Enduring the Freedom, by Dr. Sean Maloney

What is your favourite quote?
No matter where you go, there you are.

What is your favourite kind of music or favourite band?
All over the place, currently getting to appreciate African and Arabian/Persian music.

What is your favorite drink? (E.G. Coffee, Tea, Beer, other...?)
Gatorade during Tri season, a good single malt (like 18yr Highland Park) in the off season.

What do you do on your free time (other than Army.ca, of course)?
Golf, work on old cars, play soccer with my nephew

Are you married?
Yes, 17 years in May

Do you have any children?
Two, a boy and girl both just starting highschool... 

Do you have any pets?
Three cats

What's the most memorable thing you have done or seen?
Wow, so much to consider...most recently, crossing the finish line at my first triathlon last year.

Describe one thing you believe Army.ca visitors should know about you.
While I am 100% dedicated to serving in the CF and enjoy all the opportunities that life in the CF has given me, I have learned more and more to appreciate the views and experiences of those whom the CF serves to protect.  Accordingly, I will endeavour to be as fair and supportive of all those people visiting Army.ca wanting to interact constructively with serving members here on Army.ca

How old are you?
40


----------



## navymich (4 Jan 2007)

Seems like the Librarian is getting all of the attention, so here is a bit for you too.  Congrats on the mod position for you as well G2G.  And also congrats on finishing your first triathalon!  Awesome accomplishment, keep it up.  And with 2 kids entering high school, I'm sure the exercise will be needed to burn off steam and stress!!


----------



## Yrys (4 Jan 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Are you married?
> Yes, 17 years in May



Any comments by her about you  (since she know you so much ) ?


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Jan 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Any comments by her about you  (since she know you so much ) ?



No, Yrys, I figure deeds speak, and she hasn't once directed me to the couch for an overnighter!   ;D  That's pretty good considering the number of times I've had to pull pitch and disappear with work (including a few anniversaries and birthdays   )   

G2G


----------

